

The first scheduling Web App to support iCal integration - doronrotem
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/04/timebridges-collaborative-scheduler-goes-mobile-now-supports-ical/

======
wmf
This may not be first; I think Chandler also supports iCal.

